# omega pull plows anyone?



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

Just found omegapullplow.com anyone know anything about their products?


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

No personal experience. I know one person with them and they dont have any complaints. They only do resid. though


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

From what you can see on there web-site they look pretty cool


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

www.omegabackblade.com took me a little while trying to find omegapullplow.com lol they look pretty neat!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Wish they had a video, I like the color choices. Material looks thin. Interesting.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

I dont know about the cylinders on the inside of moldboard. Asking for trouble IMO. Other than that it appears to be a formidable backblade. Price is reasonable.


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

Landgreen;1321615 said:


> I dont know about the cylinders on the inside of moldboard. Asking for trouble IMO. Other than that it appears to be a formidable backblade. Price is reasonable.


I know Swingwing are mounted on the inside without too many problems, but they also use 1/4" steel wings. I would like to know how you mount the cylinders to a poly or stainless wing moldboard without the bolt pulling through or folding the wing in half.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Those looks pretty sweet. I like the idea of using the poly....no rust and lighter weight. It looks like it lifts pretty high off the ground as well. The lights are a good idea but if you keep your tailgate on you wont be able to open it with the light bracket in the way.


----------



## LAKESHORESNOW (Nov 28, 2004)

Went to their shop in Holland and checked out the blades. Super nice guy. They have put alot of time and thought in the design. I ordered a 8' with power wings. By the way the wings are 1/4" steel not poly. I should have it in a few weeks, I will post pics and video as soon as I have it mounted.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Is the whole operation of the blade remote controlled, or just the power wings? It doesn't really mention on the web site, it only says the wings are remote controlled. Thanks.


----------



## LAKESHORESNOW (Nov 28, 2004)

It is all remote


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Did you get it yet?


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Thought I'd bring this thread backup after three years. I just happened to come across their site recently but hadn't heard of them before. Anyone from Michigan given them a try?

They do have a video on the site but I haven't seen one actually moving snow.

http://www.omegabackblade.com/


----------



## DStrabb (Mar 2, 2011)

I do not have one but I know Don the owner pretty well. He builds a nice product and stands behind it. If I was in the market it would be first on my list.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Sorry to bring this thread back up but I am in the market for a 16' backblade / pull plow and apparently this company (Omega) is local (so is ebling). I wanted to check them out but the website is down, I still see them listed on craigslist. Just wondering if the company went out of business or changed websites?

Anyone have a review on these?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Buy an Ebling...

You'll thank me later.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

figured, thanks.


----------

